# Umstieg auf iMac



## eXodus1989 (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor, wenn demnächst die neue iMac-Generation erscheint, mir einen solchen zu kaufen. 

Ich habe bisher nur Erfahrungen mit Windows und Linux gemacht, aber kenne halt Mac-OS nur vom sehen und finde es sehr ansprechend, vor allem auch was die Apple-Software angeht.


Ich wollte mal wissen, ob ihr mir Tipps für den Umstieg geben könnt. 

Der Rechner soll hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten genutzt werden, also Bild + Videobearbeitung, aber vor allem Programmierung. Und da kommt direkt das Problem. 
Wie sieht es mit Bibliotheken aus für Mac-OS und mit Entwicklungsumgebungen etc. 
Ich würde gerne mein Visual Studio weiterbenutzten, was ich dann logischerweise auf einer virtuellen Maschiene über Windows tun müsste. Was gibt es beim Mac für Software? Wie sieht es mit alltäglichen Freeware-Programmen aus.

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Bauer87 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich steh (unabhängig vom OS) auf den Qt Creator. Ursprünglich wurde er zwar zur Entwicklung von Qt-Programmen entwickelt, aber er ist auch sehr gut, um reines C++ in nem Makefile-Projekt zu schreiben. (Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du VS für C++ verwendet hast, mit einer de facto Windows-only Programmiersprache C# oder VB zum Mac umzuziehen wäre ja eh nicht so das wahre.)


----------



## eXodus1989 (23. Juli 2012)

Hey,

ja stimmt. Also ich programmiere hauptsächlich in C++ und Java für OpenGL-Projekte, aber auch HTML, Javascript und Python für Web-Entwicklungen.

Ich hab leider überhaupt keine Ahnung, was es so an Compilern und Umgebungen für den Mac gibt. Toll wäre natürlich auch ein Compiler, der auf dem Mac zB Windows Bibliotheken kompilieren kann und exe-Dateien erstellen kann. Da ich das aber für eher unwahrscheinlich halte, würde ich das eben auf einer VM laufen lassen.


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Juli 2012)

Die GNU Compiler Collection (gcc) gibt es eigentlich für jede Plattform. Theoretisch sollte die auch Cross-Compiling (sogar auf andere Prozessorarchitekturen) unterstützen, faktisch ist es aber wohl bequemer, wenn du den Kram in ner VM in einer Umgebung kompilierst, die möglichst genau der des Anwenders entspricht. Ich muss dich allerdings schon mal warnen: Zumindest als Nicht-Windows-User ist das Deployment von Software unter Windows ein Graus. Hoffentlich wird das mit dem MS-Appstore besser, sodass man (wie bei Linux, von Mac hab ich wenig Ahnung) einfach Sourcecode irgendwo hoch laden kann und die Anwender die Programme auf jedem Rechner dann mit einem Klick installieren können.


----------



## JoergK (29. Juli 2012)

Also Compiler für C++ gibts natürlich auch für den Mac. Die Frage ist nur, warum du, wenn dein Hauptanwendungszweck eben C++-Programmierung ist, auf den iMac umsteigen möchtest ?

Natürlich gibts auch auf dem Mac Entwicklungsumgebungen (beispielsweise die Open Source Variante Code::Blocks für C++), aber wenn du für Windows entwickelst solltest du auch bei Windows bleiben.
Die Microsoft SDKs wirst du natürlich nicht als Mac-Version finden. Nur stellt sich halt die Frage, ob man einen Computer in dieser Preislage kaufen möchte, wenn man am Ende doch Windows draufspielt.
Wenn es dir allerdings nur darum geht, hier und da mal ein bisschen mit iPhoto und Garage Band "rumzudaddeln" und du dir auch vorstellen könntest weiter auf deinem PC zu entwickeln, dann wäre doch vielleicht ein Mac Mini für dich das richtige, oder ? Dann könntest du OS X erst mal ausprobieren und hättest im Zweifel nicht so viel Geld ausgegeben, wie du vielleicht für einen am Ende doch nur zum surfen benutzten Mac ausgeben würdest.

Der einzige programmiertechnisch sinnvolle Grund zum Entwickeln auf den Mac zu wechseln wäre für mich die Entwicklung für iOS bzw. OS X mit Xcode. Da möchte ich dich aber schon mal im voraus warnen, dass Objective C eine sehr merkwürdige Syntax hat. Wenn du (wie ich) von C++ kommst, wird das zunächst ein Kulturschock für dich  .

Wenn ich aber so lese, dass du hauptsächlich ohnehin weiter für Windows entwickeln willst, dann bleib besser bei Windows.


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Juli 2012)

Mac ist nicht besser, dass wird dir nur suggeriert.
Mein Macbook Pro ohne viel Programme drauf (Seit 2 Jahren nicht neu installiert)
stürzt genau so viel ab, wie ein so altes Windows. 



> aber wenn du für Windows entwickelst solltest du auch bei Windows bleiben.


Ganz genau.

Ich habe selber nen iMac 27", und 60% der Zeit läuft Windows drauf, weil
ich noch relativ viel zocke. Das geht mit VMs oder Wine (für Mac)
leider nicht so gut, 40 % halt Lightroom und Photoshop, arbeiten und surfen.

Was ich damit sagen will: Wenn du etwas Windowsspezifisches unter OS X weiter
machen willst, wirds nervig. 



> würde ich das eben auf einer VM laufen lassen.



Wozu dann der Mac ?


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Juli 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Mac ist nicht besser, dass wird dir nur suggeriert.
> Mein Macbook Pro ohne viel Programme drauf (Seit 2 Jahren nicht neu installiert)
> stürzt genau so viel ab, wie ein so altes Windows.



Aha. 
Bei mir werkeln mittlerweile 4 Macs. Keiner von denen ist jemals abgestürzt. Win 7 ist mir aber auch nie abgestürzt (teilweise seit Release 2009 installiert).
Das legt den Schluss nahe, dass das Problem möglicherweise vor dem Screen sitzt


----------



## Timsu (30. Juli 2012)

Also bei mir hat Windows 7 selten länger als 3 bis 4 Tage im Dauerbetrieb ausgehalten.
Natürlich waren ein paar Programme installiert, aber keine unbekannten oder auf irgendeine andere Art "komische".
Linux läuft dagegen fast unendlich lang ohne abzustürzen. (Gerade reines Konsolensystem)
Mit OS X habe ich mich nie wirklich ausgiebig beschäftigt, denke aber auch dass es eine höhere Stabilität als Windows hat, aber nicht an ein Debian ohne GUI rankommt.


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (6. August 2012)

Du könntest auch über Bootcamp einfach Windows raufspielen. Bei dem Mac meiner Mutter haben wir das auch gemacht.


----------



## JoergK (7. August 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Keiner von denen ist jemals abgestürzt. Win 7 ist mir aber auch nie abgestürzt (teilweise seit Release 2009 installiert).


Ich hatte heute zwei Kernel Panics und bin gerade dabei zum zweiten Mal heute ein Backup von der TimeMachine Platte einzuspielen.
Grund war, dass ich versucht habe, eine Version von Xcode 3 aufzuspielen (und dann noch eine andere). Zwar hatte ich nicht erwartet, dass es besonders doll läuft, allerdings auch nicht, dass mir der Schrott meinen Mac zerschießt.

Im Endeffekt werde ich mich jetzt irgendwie mit Xcode 4 arrangieren (denn das läuft seit geraumer Zeit).

In manchen Dingen ist da Apple auch nicht viel besser als MS - wobei zugegebenermaßen die Frequenz der BlueScreens bei Windows schon höher ist, als die Frequenz der Abstürze von OS X.

Aber ich vertrete da ja ohnehin die Meinung, dass der, der sein System ausreizen will früher oder später ohnehin auf Abstürze trifft. Daher auch meine vielen Backups. So kann ich recht sorglos mit meinem System umgehen.


----------



## AnthraX (7. August 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat Windows 7 selten länger als 3 bis 4 Tage im Dauerbetrieb ausgehalten.
> Natürlich waren ein paar Programme installiert, aber keine unbekannten oder auf irgendeine andere Art "komische".
> Linux läuft dagegen fast unendlich lang ohne abzustürzen. (Gerade reines Konsolensystem)
> Mit  OS X habe ich mich nie wirklich ausgiebig beschäftigt, denke aber auch  dass es eine höhere Stabilität als Windows hat, aber nicht an ein Debian  ohne GUI rankommt.


 

du kannst doch ein OS ohne GUI nicht  mit einem Windows 7 vergleichen? Die alte weisheit "Linux stürzt nicht so oft ab wie Win" doer das gleich mit Mac ist auch nach meiner Erfahrung falsch. zB Linux macht bei uns auf der arbeit (haben in der firma ca 40 Linux Clients und dazu ~120 Win Clients) genauso häufig die Grätsche wie das Win7. wobei man sagen muss das vor den Windowsrechnern eher unwissende leute sitzen (vertrieb zB). 
Aber alleine die gegenüberstellung mit einem GUI losen OS finde ich nicht sehr ...... naja 


Der krieg der entwickler in unserer Firma ist teilweise echt lustig ^^ da gibt es die nur auf der arbeit linux fraktion und sonst windows user, und die richtigen Linux nerds . Ich persönlich administriere das Netzwerk und bekomme daher auhc gut mit wenn es mal probleme im System gibt.


----------

